
Another blow to Blu-ray: Samsung will no longer make Blu-ray players for the US - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/samsung-says-it-will-stop-making-new-blu-ray-players/
======
FractalParadigm
At first it was, but after thinking about it this isn't really surprising. To
me, streaming is the "mp3" of video; at a quick glance it doesn't look
terrible and file sizes are reasonable, but when you actually take a second
and _look_ at the picture it's just hilariously bad. 95% of consumers aren't
going to care (or even notice a difference, like mp3 vs FLAC) they just want
their movie/TV right now as simple as possible.

On one hand, I feel that Blu-ray will never truly die - there's a not-
insignificant group of people who _do_ care about A/V quality, yet at the same
time every major distributer is coming up with their own streaming service. If
Disney realizes >90% of their consumers exclusively stream content on their
service, what benefit would there be to spending the money on a Blu-ray
release that very few people will actually buy?

------
intopieces
Blu Ray never really caught on the way DVD did. All movies being released
today are still released on DVD, which is good enough for most consumers. Add
in the fact that media companies essentially lose control of the media after
they sell it on disc, it seems like physical media is on its way out.

~~~
brokenmachine
The players are too expensive. It's a pity.

DVDs are so blurry as to be unwatchable on large TVs nowadays.

I'm very loathe to pay to watch something that could be de-licensed and made
unavailable whenever they feel like it.

